# Oil Type Recommendations for 225 QC



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,

Full service time is due and haldex oil renewal and getting some quotes at the moment from the Audi Doctor in Stockport (£220 all in), Pro Sport (waiting for quote) and Re-Performance (waiting for quote). All in the Manchester area. Before it goes in I wanted to make sure they give the TT the best flavour of oil.

Have tried searching the form but the results don't show anything for 'best oil' search criteria and just searching for 'oil' brings back a billion and one results pointing to an 'oil catch can - DONE' thread.

Would be interested to know what you use in your's and which ones to avoid (if any). At least this way I can buy the oil myself but it goes in for the service.

Cheers


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I use Mobil1 ESP 5w/30 fully synthetic because it comes in 5ltr container , Castrol comes in 4ltr container

Hoggy will be along shortly with the full list


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Shell Helix meets the reqiured VW 503.01 spec and is quite a bit cheaper than Mobil 1:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHELL-HELIX-U ... 3f14c009fd


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone used anything like this:

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-68896-fuchs ... e-oil.aspx


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

cdavies360 said:


> Has anyone used anything like this:
> 
> http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-68896-fuchs ... e-oil.aspx


As long the oil you pick meets the Audi specs it will be fine , you will get lots of recommendations as to what is the best oil from loads of us but at the end of the day it comes down to how much you wanna spend and making your own mind up.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No best oil, just make sure its the Audi spec of fully syn 504/507 or the older spec of 503.01. Castrol Edge 5w-30 or Mobil 1ESP 5w-30 are common oils. Shop around for best prices...The Fuch oil mentioned is not to Audi spec.
I always use this Motul oil, quite expensive, but probably no better if the truth was known.

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-885-motul-v ... gines.aspx

Hoggy.


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cheers for feedback. Will see what the garages provide as standard and go from there. Ta


----------



## corkrebel28 (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 for Castrol Edge 5w-30. I use this, guy in the local Audi garage said its fine.


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

I use Shell Helix 5W40 after having used Mobil 1 0W40. I don't want to use Castrol 5W30, used in every VAG engines (including 1.9TDI 105), and suspected to be involved, used in LongLife maintenance, in the chain stretching on VR6 3.2 engines.

HTHS higher in 503.01 spec than in 504.00 spec.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Matt,The Shell Helix 5w-30 & 5w-40 is the correct Audi spec & certainly much cheaper than the "common" oils.
Hoggy.


----------



## wolff1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, No best oil, just make sure its the Audi spec of fully syn 504/507 or the older spec of 503.01. Castrol Edge 5w-30 or Mobil 1ESP 5w-30 are common oils. Shop around for best prices...The Fuch oil mentioned is not to Audi spec.
> I always use this Motul oil, quite expensive, but probably no better if the truth was known.
> 
> http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-885-motul-v ... gines.aspx
> ...


Hoggy, one thing I'm good at, actually it's not so difficult  is oils. The motul is not better than the mobil1 5-30, because simply by it's make, mobil is fully synt comapred to the hydro cracked Motul. I'll also say that Castrol is more liquid and probably better than Motul also. Simply look at the russian tests of oils in freezing temperetures to see it. cheers [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

IMHO your best strategy with oil in an Audi TT is to use what the spec originaly recommended by the factory. Initially for the 225bhp engine, the oil spec was VW503.01, this spec is now superceeded by VW504/VW507. All of these oil specs support the long life AVS service schedule, meaning the oil could be changed at up to 18k intervals. These oils typically have low viscosity 5w30 being typical, low emissions and high lubricity meaning more mpg.

AVS servicing may be a good idea for company car owners doing high mileage, but personally on an older car with high mileage, I would stick with 10k or even 5k oil changes using a VW504/507 oil.

There are a multitude of suitable VW504/507 spec oils available. Do a search on eBay for Vw504, you can get 5 litres from specialist oil blenders (Smith & Allen, Millers etc) for around £30, or if you want branded oil like Mobil or Castrol you will pay more. I dont know which is better, but my feeling is, so long as it has the VW504/VW507 spec and you change it frequently, you will be fine.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

my dealer has given me quantum platinum 5w40 appeoved to 502 00/505 00/505 00. fully synthetic is this old spec?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Corradoman, That is the Audi spec for TT 180 bhp & lower. 503.01 & 504/507 is correct spec for 225.
Probably will do no harm, if the truth was known, just change it more fequently. 
Hoggy.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Corradoman, That is the Audi spec for TT 180 bhp & lower. 503.01 & 504/507 is correct spec for 225.
> Probably will do no harm, if the truth was known, just change it more fequently.
> Hoggy.


 Thanks hoggy, they did tell me id need to change it more frequently but i thought it was the correct spec for the 225 :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi corradoman, Any reason why they didn't use the correct spec.?
The very reason I've always supplied my own oil for the last 10 years, as Audi would have used the wrong spec on her 1st service. 
Hoggy.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi corradoman, Any reason why they didn't use the correct spec.?
> The very reason I've always supplied my own oil for the last 10 years, as Audi would have used the wrong spec on her 1st service.
> Hoggy.


Hoggy i last used long life quantam because i got some cheap but they thought i had the car on long life servicing which i explained i wasnt and the then said ohh you need this oil then as its evey 10 k change :? surely they wouldnt give me the wrong oil


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi corradoman, Its definately the wrong Audi spec for TT225, but as I said probably won't do any harm in the short term.
My Audi dealer would have used the wrong oil, so yes they can use the wrong spec oil. I haven't given them the opportunity since & always supplied my own oil.
Hoggy.


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

corkrebel28 said:


> +1 for Castrol Edge 5w-30. I use this, guy in the local Audi garage said its fine.


+2 and they sell it in Asda at a decent price


----------

